# 1960 Ladies Silver JET COMPLETE



## redman007 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's the girls 1960 compete silver jet on EBAY.....What do yall think?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121162491493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here's the one I picked up...

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/1961-Huffy-Slver-Jet-Chrome-26-corvette-phantom-jaguar-panther-tank-horn-rack-/00/s/OTY5WDE2MDA=/z/FeQAAOxyDLZR9E-M/$T2eC16NHJIQFHHZvWbECBR9E-MeFSw~~60_57.JPG

Talk to me Huffy folks and the all tank loving JD!!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 21, 2013)

Rare to find one of those complete, however it is a ladies bike which will bring less. Shipping is twice as much as it should be....


----------



## redman007 (Aug 21, 2013)

*high*



Euphman06 said:


> Rare to find one of those complete, however it is a ladies bike which will bring less. Shipping is twice as much as it should be....




Yeah, It's pretty high for the shipping. I sent the seller a message for more pictures and "inquired" about the shipping....might have lemon all over it.......What would you pay?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice condition early Huffy. I'm sure I could help you with the pickup if need be.
Where are you located?
 The tailight lens is a rare and hard to find item. It is missing the front lens. Not a Nik deal as Buffy's lenses always seem to not fit well.
All in all this is a nice survivor. 
Value....$150, it the battery trays are in workable condition. Rarely do they not come with massive corrosion from left in batteries.
As for the shipping, depending on where it has to ship to and packing in a bike box measuring less than 131" overall ( length x girth) should be no more than $75. West Coast it may be a bit higher.
I, being in the southeastern part of Va. and close to NC ( I'll have to check on where Hickory is) I might be able to pick up and pack / ship for you. Just need the fuel costs covered.
Send me an email if you you need my help.

Max bid again....$150., but $125 is a better price. If you are flipping this bike then $100 is better.....Full Retail in today's market is no more $200....it is a girls bike, hence the lower resale value...just my opinion.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Not as close as I thought*

RedMan...looks to be better than a 5 1/2 hour ride one way for me to Hickory NC. 
So a local pickup is out of the question, sorry.
I finally looked at the pictures on my laptop as the phone just doesn't show the quality needed.
This is a bike that shows up on the market every now and then. Not extremely rare but, looks to be in good shape.

We do have a few members in that area that might be able to help but, still the freight costs and fuel costs could send you over the edge on this girls bike.
Again, this is a nice survivor. 

As the saying goes, it's worth what you're willing to pay.

Good luck on the listing.


----------



## redman007 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Kind*



jd56 said:


> RedMan...looks to be better than a 5 1/2 hour ride one way for me to Hickory NC.
> So a local pickup is out of the question, sorry.
> I finally looked at the pictures on my laptop as the phone just doesn't show the quality needed.
> This is a bike that shows up on the market every now and then. Not extremely rare but, looks to be in good shape.
> ...




JD,

Thank you so very much for the kind offer; its people like you on this site that REALLY makes it above and beyond the others!  I really appreciate it.

I was heading to the SWAP tomorrow (my first one) in Murfreesboro, TN and wanted to know if there's anything I can get for you while there. If so, just let me know and what I should pay for it.

Thanks again,

DJ


----------



## TammyN (Aug 23, 2013)

*Shipping charge*

I'd love to own that bike! 

I'm seeing $119 for shipping and I'm on the west coast. Ebay usually calculates based on zip code. Is that what everyone else is seeing? I'd think it would be a lot less for some of you who are closer.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2013)

*green panther tank for my 51*



redman007 said:


> JD,
> 
> Thank you so very much for the kind offer; its people like you on this site that REALLY makes it above and beyond the others!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...




DJ, thanks for the offer....but, if you find a tank like this, please call me...for that matter a Rocket Ray fender light like this green one too. have a great time, and don't worry if you can't take it all in on your first swap, I know mine was a challenge to see it all.
757-613-2334

This is not my bike but, this is the tank I desperately need


----------



## redman007 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Tank*



jd56 said:


> DJ, thanks for the offer....but, if you find a tank like this, please call me...for that matter a Rocket Ray fender light like this green one too. have a great time, and don't worry if you can't take it all in on your first swap, I know mine was a challenge to see it all.
> 757-613-2334
> 
> This is not my bike but, this is the tank I desperately need




JD,

If it's there, I'll find it... and give you a shout!


----------

